# tape tech bazooka base coat any tip?



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

using my Ames bazooka (yes dont ask how i got this legend rental bazooka) gonna run base coat through it, the bazooka is in good conditiion, what should i expect...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Trouble! J/k but make sure you keep track of your time.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Drywall_King said:


> using my Ames bazooka (yes dont ask how i got this legend rental bazooka) gonna run base coat through it, the bazooka is in good conditiion, what should i expect...


 You are going to learn the real meaning of patience, and what speed actually is when running it. I would love to get my hands on one of ames tubes myself. If not for using it just to have it hanging on my wall. One of the pioneers of a great tool.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> using my Ames bazooka (yes dont ask how i got this legend rental bazooka) gonna run base coat through it, the bazooka is in good conditiion, what should i expect...


Expect us to call the Bazooka police on you, unless you give us all some money:whistling2:

2 bucks to every member, or we rat you out:yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Expect us to call the Bazooka police on you, unless you give us all some money:whistling2:
> 
> 2 bucks to every member, or we rat you out:yes:


I accept bribe too :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Use 90, Give your self more time than 60, but watch the time and quit and go wash up at 60mins, Mix a little less rather than a little more so you dont try and use it all up before it goes off, Lube the hell out of it so if it does set, You can pick it out and it washes out easier, Mix runny, Leave for 5mins, Check again, keep it runny, Or even better, Forget the idea, Thats what homax banjos are for, Pour from bucket to fill, Its just as fast as the zooka at the end of the day..............On hotmuds that is.


----------

